# nose changed color...?



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got home after being away for a week and noticed Harley's nose has changed coolor!!! it used to be dark and now it is very pink. attached pictures aren't the best, sorry. is this normal?

[attachment=0:32cle35u]nose changed.JPG[/attachment:32cle35u]
[attachment=1:32cle35u]P3240025.JPG[/attachment:32cle35u]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep. My Kendi's nose used to be black. By the time she was 9 months old it was pink. Many of that line start out with black or dark noses and end up losing the colour.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

haha!! i just flicked through my photos of him in dated order. it was such a slow change and then i guess not seeing him for a week made me realize it! neat.


----------

